# A note to Spamming Idiots!



## jamesblunte (Feb 5, 2008)

I have no life. I am a fag and all I do is spam forums. I did not pay attention in school and therefore I am relegating to living in a trailer park for the rest of my life.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

I think this is the response..


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Better yet....GET THE F**K OUTTA HERE ASSH**E


----------



## Freebird (Feb 6, 2008)

jamesblunte said:


> Waiting your respond
> Thanks


 Heres my response  


Your spam makes me want to  you


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2008)

See ya later *******...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Go and f*ck a sheep you spamming w*nker, two timing no good f*cking b*st*rd...!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 9, 2008)

jamesblunte said:


> I have no life. I am a fag and all I do is spam forums. I did not pay attention in school and therefore I am relegating to living in a trailer park for the rest of my life.



Hey!!!!

Dont associate trailer people with this guy! Most are nice people.

This guy OBVIOUSLY still lives with his mommy (just like principal Skinner)


----------

